# Programador de microcontroladores pickit3 (microchip)



## andresd0 (Jun 21, 2009)

he encontrado los archivos del pickit3, segun la pagina en la que los descarge, esta el firmware, los archivos del pcb y esquema tienen un  formato que aun no logro habrir, los dejo por si algien puede hacer que funcionen, ya que para mi esta un tanto complicado pasar de pdf a proteus u eagle que son los dos programas de diseño que tengo


----------



## foso (Jun 21, 2009)

pará un poco ! todavía no me armé el dos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 22, 2009)

El tema con este programador es como conseguir los componentes del mismo y como poder reducir el circuito a su mínima expresión funcional. Lo bajaste de una página japonesa no ?


----------



## kcire (Jun 24, 2009)

Con respecto a que programa los abre pues decirte que probe con Altium Designer v7, todo OK.

Un saludo y gracias por compartirlos.

Erick


----------



## andresd0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan::: para eso estamos todos creo que con unas cuantas pruebas, podemos tener uno de los mejores programadores disponibles, por mi lo dejare para las vacas y alli hare lo posible por hacerlo funcionar para todos

andres


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Es  verdad queda como desafio, aunque no va a estar facil...............pero se que si nos ponemos lo podemos lograr.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Jun 29, 2009)

dejo carpeta del pickt3 que posteo nuestro amigo andresd0  lo abri con protel la información esta en formato didujo, se ilustra la imagen de 3d, el esquematico y el pcb


----------



## vlachocorrea (Jun 29, 2009)

Gracias por el archivo que pusistes, pero la verdad lo veo bastante complicado para hacerlo ya que todo es  SMD.
Bueno, el que lo quiera hacer ahi esta.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno amigos del foro, yo tengo el pickit3 original y aun asi me arme el pickit 2 clone y es el que utilizo a diario en la Universidad, desde mi punto de vista no tiene mucha logica gastar el tiempo en el pickit 3 pq el 2 tiene algunas cosas mas que a mi parecer son mas utilies que las que te puede ofrecer el 3, para comenzar  la diferencia mas notable entre estos dos que programdores es que el 3 tiene mas memoria eepron lo cual sirve si vas a grabar un pic donde no puedas llevar un laptop y como podemos ver en la version reducida del 2 una de las cosas que se quitaron fueron eseas memorias pq de verdad no son indispensables y ademas de eso el 2 tiene el logic analizar y otra cosa mas que no me recuerdo en este momento que el 3 no las tiene. Para terminar la otra ventaja que tiene el 2 sobre el 3 es que tiene un software aparte del MPLAP para quemar el archivo .HEX en el pic sin la necesidad de abrir el MPLAB y como les digo uso a diario mi clon y el 3 lo dejo en mi casa descansando sobre el escritorio.

Despues de escribir todo esto y se que va a sonar ironico, pero no quiero desanimarlos a tratar de reducir su diseño y lograr un clon pq a mi parecer todo aporte al foro es bueno y sobre todo un programador de pics.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 30, 2009)

alfonso82 gracias por la explicación alfonso veo que mejor me quedo con mi pickit2 también.


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola

Además se debe cagar un nuevo sistema operativo para cada familia.
Por esos motivos me compre el pickit 2 original en lugar del 3

pero cuando salio el pickit2 tenia las mismas limitaciones, ni siquiera podías importar un .hex al mplab y solo programaba un numero reducido de pics, pero con el tiempo le fueron agregando nuevas características, nuevos pics a la lista y demás.
por eso creo que con el pickit3 pasara lo mismo solo sera esperar un poco a que se siga actualizando porque ni siquiera tiene un año.

salu2


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, aqui les dejo un link donde se compara un poco los dos programadores y vean un poco sus diferencias.
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2519&param=en534451

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 3, 2009)

Exelente aporte las comparativas de los programadores/Debuggers


----------



## danielbb (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola, ahora existe un problema con el PICkit2: ya no tiene soporte para micros nuevos!.

Me llegaron unas muestras del PIC16f1827 y lo probé con el pickit2, no funciono.
Escribí a Microchip y me dijeron que tenia que comprar el PICkit3, que el pickit2 no funciona y no va a funcionar con estos nuevos micros.

Se hace necesario ahora usar el PICkit3 para estos nuevos micros!

Lastima el pickit2 es mucho mejor, en mi opinión, que el pickit3.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2010)

El pickit 3 con el tiempo lo mejorarán, de todas maneras hay alternativas sobre ello que puedes ver aquí.


----------



## salenss (Feb 22, 2010)

De acuerdo con foso paren un poco que acabo de enterarme del 2 (jejejejeje) probare primero el 2 y luego vere el 3


----------



## danielbb (Jun 21, 2010)

Ya añadieron soporte para los:
PIC12F1822, PIC16F1823, 1824, PIC16F1826, 1827, 1828 para el PICkit2.
Segun dice la pagina de pickit2 de Junio de 2010.

Por fin !!!!


----------



## Meta (Jun 22, 2010)

danielbb dijo:


> Ya añadieron soporte para los:
> PIC12F1822, PIC16F1823, 1824, PIC16F1826, 1827, 1828 para el PICkit2.
> Segun dice la pagina de pickit2 de Junio de 2010.
> 
> Por fin !!!!



Mira tu por donde, precisamente quería el PicKit3 por ese motivo, ahora el 2 hace lo mismo. ¿Qué sentido está el PicKit 3?

Claro que ahora se puede grabar los PIC32 en el PicKit3 y en el 2 no quieren meter esa novedad.


----------



## ruse85 (Jul 25, 2010)

es un buen aporte  pero tiene sus pros y sus contras.  no hay mas que esperar  para que lo actualicen y apensarle entre todos como poder reducir  el pickit3. a por cierto me encontre con este  este esquematico dicen que tiene todas las propiedades del pickit 2


fun4diy.com/PICkit2.htm
es es lapagina

y de que pagina lo bajaste no se si puedas proporcinarme la pagina o el link

te lo agradecere


----------



## Meta (Jul 26, 2010)

Por lo que veo del PicKit 3 que nadie lo puede ver. Me dan ganas de ver el PicKit 4, porque habrán aprendido de los errores y quejas del 3.


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2010)

Buenas:

¿Nadie se atreve a montar el PicKit 3?

Manual
http://migueldemalaga.blogspot.es/

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2010)

Como te he dicho meta , por ejemplo si vos tenés una PC poderosa que te brinda todo lo que vos necesitas a un muy buen precio y luego viene un vendedor y te dice que lo q tenes no sirve y hay que actualizar por 4 veces el precio original....vos lo harías ??? Pasa lo mismo con el Pickit3.....es una estratejia de mercadeo nomás...no tiene mas funcionalidad que el pickit2...solo programa algunos chips más ....el pickit2..tiene mucho mas soporte por parte de los usuarios...tanto en soft para windows como para linux que el pickit3 además no vale la pena si es para desarrollo...si vos solo utilizas la gama PIC18F 24F o hasta la 32MC el pickit2 te sirve...para que más ?? 

Ahora si sos un profesional del ramo que necesita de un programador de primera línea te recomiendo empeces a buscar info del ICD3 que es una maravilla y a un precio muy bueno.


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok.

Por lo que he visto. PicKit 3 tiene un PIC24, que no todo el mundo sabe soldar patas muy finas. Hablando claro, como dices, no es rentable.

A por el futuro PicKit 4 que saldrá vete a saber que año. Antes del año 2020 seguro.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2010)

Quizas vos seas un fanatico de los PIC , lo cual me parece perfecto pero hechale una mirada a esto:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM eso es el futuro en sistemas embebidos.

Comparativa PIC24FJ a 40MIPS U$S15      --------         ARM CORTEX M3 A 80MIPS U$S20


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2010)

Fanático tampoco, electrónica si, ejeje.

ARM cada vez más, lo llevo siguiendo desde hace tiempo. Aún le queda tener más documentación y libros sobre ello. También están pegando fuerte los FPGA.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2010)

Hay mucha documentación pero en inglés  ahora los motores de los micros ARM para ejecutar C son lo mejor ...ahora voy a empezar con AVR para estudiar estos poderosos micros y en cuanto tenga más conocimiento y dinero me compro algunos LCP con nucleo ARM para empezar a ver sus cualidades.

Volviendo al tema meta.....no conviene comprar un PICKIT3 ....es una perdida de tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Meta (Sep 4, 2010)

Si, si es un apérdida de tiempo el PicKit 3. Mejor dejar que venga el PicKit 4 sin esperarlo.

También me estaba poniendo con AVR gracias a los tutoriales del PDF. Lo que no tengo idea cuales son los AVR más usado a equivalencia de los PIC16F84A, 16F628A, 16F88, 12F509, 16F886/887, 18F2550/4550 etc. Hay que aprener de todo un poco.

ARM aún lo veo verde si los compara con PIC y AVR. 

Recuerda, por poner un ejemplo. 75% PIC, 23 % AVR y 2% otros uC. No convertirse en mucho de aprendiz y poco de maestro.


----------



## raged (Nov 27, 2010)

andresd0 dijo:


> he encontrado los archivos del pickit3, segun la pagina en la que los descarge, esta el firmware, los archivos del pcb y esquema tienen un  formato que aun no logro habrir, los dejo por si algien puede hacer que funcionen, ya que para mi esta un tanto complicado pasar de pdf a proteus u eagle que son los dos programas de diseño que tengo



Los archivos los puedes abrir con el Altium Designer apartir de la vercion 6


----------



## memowwe (Dic 18, 2010)

hace un mes  programe ese  nuevo micro, con el pickti 2 clone, colocque una resistencia de 220ohm en seri  entre el vpp (del programador )  y el  mcrl  del micro, para  poder  programarlo con tu pickit 2 tienes que actulizar tanto el firmware del pic como  el pk2devicefile. y  veras que trabaja 

aqui esta  una lista oficial de los micros soportados por el pickit2

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en027813





danielbb dijo:


> Hola, ahora existe un problema con el PICkit2: ya no tiene soporte para micros nuevos!.
> 
> Me llegaron unas muestras del PIC16f1827 y lo probé con el pickit2, no funciono.
> Escribí a Microchip y me dijeron que tenia que comprar el PICkit3, que el pickit2 no funciona y no va a funcionar con estos nuevos micros.
> ...


----------



## kikekike (Ene 19, 2011)

hola, a ver si me pueden ayudar ¿que pines del pic se conectan a que pines del PICKIT 3?

gracias y saludos


----------



## sheco89 (Feb 28, 2011)

que tipos de micros puedo programar con PICKIT 3...
alguien ya lo instalo en w7 x64??
que programa para C me recomiendan?
tutoriales??


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 23, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ¿Nadie se atreve a montar el PicKit 3?



Yo lo estoy intentando, ya soldé el odioso chip jajaja, y lo programé, en unos días compro los leds y la ficha USB B porque donde vivo se quedaron sin stock jaja.

Le quité in montón de cosas, pero sin anda, lo publicaré, hay muchos chips que el pickit2 no puede programar al día de la fecha, entre ellos, los pequeños pic32MX1xx/2xx y los de 16 bits que trabajan desde 60 MIPS.

En este tema se ve gente mas seria(?) que en otras partes del foro,  que bueno que ustedes no hablan acortando las palabras jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ene 23, 2012)

Buenas:

Menos mal que alguien se atreve. El problema es conseguir los componentes y en mic aso complicado, para eso mandar pedir el PicKit 3 que me convence más ya que han ampliado más posibilidades y la calidad del producto. Al principio fue un desastre, eso si.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en538340

Saludo.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 24, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> Menos mal que alguien se atreve. El problema es conseguir los componentes y en mi caso complicado, para eso mandar pedir el PicKit 3 que me convence más ya que han ampliado más posibilidades y la calidad del producto. Al principio fue un desastre, eso si.
> Saludo.



Entiendo, a mi el chip me lo cedió un amigo, creo que lo compró en Elemon que es un distribuidor de Argentina, y la verdad es que solo quiero las opciones del debug jaja, por eso lo armo, y me está saliendo nada (poco) por ahora, por eso lo armo.

y que suerte que tenés de poder comprarlo, a mi me saldría muy caro.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2012)

pocoexperto dijo:


> Entiendo, a mi el chip me lo cedió un amigo, creo que lo compró en Elemon que es un distribuidor de Argentina, y la verdad es que solo quiero las opciones del debug jaja, por eso lo armo, y me está saliendo nada (poco) por ahora, por eso lo armo.
> 
> y que suerte que tenés de poder comprarlo, a mi me saldría muy caro.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Por qué suerte? Tengo que mandarlo a pedir por correo y es caro. Hay que tener cuidado si lo compras fuera de la web oficial porque te venden el model  con fallos. 

Estoy escrbiendo desde la play3, por un apagón se fastidió el PC, voy a comprar un SAI-UPS.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 3, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ¿Por qué suerte? Tengo que mandarlo a pedir por correo y es caro. Hay que tener cuidado si lo compras fuera de la web oficial porque te venden el model  con fallos.
> 
> Estoy escrbiendo desde la play3, por un apagón se fastidió el PC, voy a comprar un SAI-UPS.



que mal, a mi me salía 450 pesos argentinos, pero mi copia funciona! estoy re emocionado jajaja, si alguien quiere posteo acá el PCB (de pcb wizard)
y el único componente dificil es el PIC24FJ256GB106, dificil de soldar jaja aunque no se sueldan todas las patas


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 3, 2012)

alfonso82 dijo:


> Bueno amigos del foro, yo tengo el pickit3 original y aun asi me arme el pickit 2 clone y es el que utilizo a diario en la Universidad, desde mi punto de vista no tiene mucha logica gastar el tiempo en el pickit 3 pq el 2 tiene algunas cosas mas que a mi parecer son mas utilies que las que te puede ofrecer el 3, para comenzar  la diferencia mas notable entre estos dos que programdores es que el 3 tiene mas memoria eepron lo cual sirve si vas a grabar un pic donde no puedas llevar un laptop y como podemos ver en la version reducida del 2 una de las cosas que se quitaron fueron eseas memorias pq de verdad no son indispensables y ademas de eso el 2 tiene el logic analizar y otra cosa mas que no me recuerdo en este momento que el 3 no las tiene. Para terminar la otra ventaja que tiene el 2 sobre el 3 es que tiene un software aparte del MPLAP para quemar el archivo .HEX en el pic sin la necesidad de abrir el MPLAB y como les digo uso a diario mi clon y el 3 lo dejo en mi casa descansando sobre el escritorio.
> 
> Despues de escribir todo esto y se que va a sonar ironico, pero no quiero desanimarlos a tratar de reducir su diseño y lograr un clon pq a mi parecer todo aporte al foro es bueno y sobre todo un programador de pics.
> 
> Saludos



completamente de acuerdo.. respecto al software ya te puedes descargar de la pagina web, para que lo uses independiente de MPlab... sin embargo te falto mencionar otra desventaja.. este pickit no puede autodetectar el modelo de PIC que deseas grabar...
he sido enganado como un nino al comprar pickit 3

un punto a favor de pickit 3 , es que soporta los nuevos modelos de PIC que estan saliendo al mercado


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola:

He estado leyendo por Internet, no se si es verdad pero se los cuento. Cuidado donde comprar los PicKit 3, tengo intención de comprar este por sedr más moderno (gran error) y graba más tipo de PIC, sobre todo a cara el futuro.

Por lo qu ehe leído Pickit 3 tiene la ventaja de tener 512 Kb de memoria para almacenar unos cuanos buenos .hex y grabar el PIC directamente sin tener que sacar un portatil o un PC en algún lugar.

Han corregido muchos fallos desde tantas quejas por los foros de Microchip. Cada vez más amplian nuevas funciones que las tienes al actualizar el PIC, aún está enn proceso de haber más y que sean muy útilies.

La ventaja del PicKit 2 es mucho más maduro, estable y muy fiable. El PicKit 3 notan que está madurando, lo que es buena señal, claro que aún le queda madurar muchísimo, el tiempo vuela. Ahora preferiblemente de tantas quejas del PicKit 3, se pensarán dos veces si van a sacar el PicKit 4 con muchas ventajas.

Gracias a las peticiones en los foros de Microchip, MPLAB X es compatible con PicKit 2, Microchip no le hace gracia que compremos aún el PicKit 2, quiere el 3 y nosotros los usuarios nos resistimos.

Si leen bien y tienes actualizado el PicKit 3 hasta las últimas, está mejor que hace dos años con gran diferencia. Las ventajas del PicKit 2 debe estar de serie con el PicKit 3. ¿Qué ha pasado? El PicKit 3 supuestamente debe ser superior y no es así, eso les pasa por chapuza.

Hay otras alternativas que puedes comprar en internet pero a mi no me convence.







Aún así y sabiendo que PicKit mejorará más y con más funciones en el futuro a parte de grabar más PIC, prefiero este o esperar al PicKit 4 a ver que tal.

¿PicKit 3 graba también todo tipo de EEPROM?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 4, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He estado leyendo por Internet, no se si es verdad pero se los cuento. Cuidado donde comprar los PicKit 3, tengo intención de comprar este por sedr más moderno (gran error) y graba más tipo de PIC, sobre todo a cara el futuro.
> 
> ...



jajaja, ese grabador universal es cualquier cosa jajaja, si leíste bien, es un pickit 2 que graba pics únicamente de 5v jajaja

El problema que he visto con el 3, es que su diseño es malísimo, la gente se queja de que a veces anda y a veces no.
Además, cada vez que cambiás de familia tenés que cambiar de firmware, eso me parece una estupidez porque así se arriesga mucho la seguridad del programador, a muchos les pasó que se traba el programa a medio actualizar y en el normal de los casos no queda otra que reprogramar el pickit3, desde donde? de un pickit2 seguro...

Mi clone del pickit3 dejó de funcionar cuando lo puse en windows 7 jajaja, y ahora no lee ni graba nada, pero cuando lo haga funcionar de nuevo, le dejaré el firmware para pic32 y lo usaré sólo cuando sea necesario, creo que ése es el uso para el que lo han diseñado, o sea para trabajos en serie, mas que para experimentación, esa es mi opinión.

Saludos.





dinoelectro dijo:


> .. este pickit no puede autodetectar el modelo de PIC que deseas grabar...



lo detecta dentro de la familia pero el programa standalone barato que han hecho no te lo cambia inmediatamente al modelo 

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Feb 5, 2012)

Esas declaraciones no lo sabía. Que para grabar otro PIC debo cambiar de FirmWare. 

¿Qué han hecho Microchip?

Es meter la pata, para ello dejen el 2 todavía. Espero que haga algo como el PicKit 4, si lo hacen no irán rápido a comprarlo del chasco que se llevaron con el 3. po lo que veo, les cuesta o no se toma en serio la posibilidad de hacer un aparato que no funcione a la primera sin tener que cambiar de Firmware. 

A la próxima que se lo tomen en serio que así la gente no confían en ellos. Es cierto qu elos últimos Pickit 3 comprado directamente desde microchip está mucho mejor cuidado y cada vea más.


----------



## fuentes (Jun 18, 2012)

hola a todos, por lo que é leido el pickit2 es el más apropiado para empezar en este mundo, quiero comprarlo en ebay y quisiera saber cual es de estos porque la verda me algo un lio

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from...3&_nkw=pickit+2+usb&_sacat=See-All-Categories

O bien otro que sepais que está en ebay.

Gracias.


----------

